# الخليقــــــــــــــــــة



## scream man (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا طالب اعدادي ذي ما قلت لكم
وانا بذاكر الدين
جات حاجة عايز استشركم فيها
مكتوب في درس الخليقة .....
و في اليوم الأول خلق الله النور
..................................
وفي اليوم الرابع خلق الله الشمس و القمر و النجوم
...
النور مصدره الشمس 
و الشمس هي النور
...
فهو يقصد اه بالشمس
و النور
...............................................
و لو كان الشمس حاجة غير النور ...
 فكيف في اليوم الثالث خلق النبات بدون شمس
مصدر الحرارة و التغزية ؟؟​
او بمعنة اصح : اه هو النور الي اتخلق اليوم الأول و اه هو الشمس و الاقمر الي اتخلق اليوم الرابع ؟​*


----------



## bob (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*اتفضل يا حبيبي ده في الرد علي سؤالك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3021011
*


----------



## scream man (23 ديسمبر 2011)

انا احوليت

ممكن اختصار ؟؟؟ :t17:


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

لا أختصارات
مادمت تسأل فى موضوع وعاوز تعرفه
يبقى لازم تقرأه وتستفيد
والرابط السابق جميل جداا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 ديسمبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]نور الشمس جاء في اليوم الرابع جاء في  بالعبرية مأوروت وتعنى حوامل نور أو نيرات والمقصود بها الشمس والقمر  	والنجوم 



أما كلمة نور في الإصحاح الأول فهى بالعبرية أور ومقصود بها مجرد إشعاع  	أو ضياء قد يكون سببه أنوار السدم أو أي مصدر كهرومغناطيسى أو كيميائى أو أنه  	نور الشمس السديم الأم التي ستشكل الشمس فيما بعد


 	تفسير أباء الكنيسة لظهور النور قبل خلقة الشمس​

 				[FONT=&quot]والعجيب أن كلمات *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم* [/FONT](344-407) [FONT=&quot]في القرن الرابع جاءت مطابقة لاكتشافات القرن العشرين، إذ قال: [نور الشمس التي كانت في اليوم الأول عارية من الصورة وتصورت في اليوم الرابع للخليقة[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
 				 				[FONT=&quot]وقال *القديس أغسطينوس* نفس الفكر حينما قال إن النور هنا في اليوم الأول ليس بالصادر عن الشمس لكنه ربما يكون نورًا ماديًا يصدر عن أماكن علوية فوق رؤيتنا[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT]
 	 	 	علل توما الإكوينى (1225-1274) نور اليوم الأول بأنه نور الشمس التي لم تكن قد  	اتخذت هيأتها قبل اليوم الرابع للخليقة[/FONT]


----------



## scream man (23 ديسمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> لا أختصارات
> مادمت تسأل فى موضوع وعاوز تعرفه
> يبقى لازم تقرأه وتستفيد
> والرابط السابق جميل جداا



حاضر هقرأه كله


----------



## scream man (23 ديسمبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> [FONT=&quot]نور الشمس جاء في اليوم الرابع جاء في  بالعبرية مأوروت وتعنى حوامل نور أو نيرات والمقصود بها الشمس والقمر  	والنجوم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



طب النور و عرفناه

الحرارة و الاشعة التي تحتاج اليه النبات جه منين من غير الشمس في اليوم التالت ؟؟؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 ديسمبر 2011)

scream man قال:


> طب النور و عرفناه
> 
> الحرارة و الاشعة التي تحتاج اليه النبات جه منين من غير الشمس في اليوم التالت ؟؟؟



بنسبه للنور خلاص فهمته ولا محتاج توضيح؟

بنسبه للحرارة والاشعة
* "*11 *وقال الله: لتنبت                  الأرض عشبا وبقلا يبزر بزرا، وشجرا ذا ثمر يعمل ثمرا كجنسه، بزره                  فيه على الأرض. وكان كذلك *
12 *فأخرجت الأرض عشبا                  وبقلا يبزر بزرا كجنسه، وشجرا يعمل ثمرا بزره فيه كجنسه. ورأى                  الله ذلك أنه حسن *

               نجد هنا خلقة النبات ولم يخلق الله النبات إلا بعد أن خلق مستلزمات نموه من أرض      وحرارة معقولة وأنوار. وخلقة النباتات لازمة في هذه الحقبة قبل خلقة الحيوان      والإنسان، فجو الأرض الأن مشبع بغازات كربونية والنبات يمتص هذه الغازات ويخرج      بدلاً منها أكسوجين فيتنقى جو الأرض. وحين يخلق الله الحيوان يجد النبات غذاء      له ويجد أيضاً الجو نقى فيستطيع الحياة

.
               وموسى قد رتب بالوحى الإلهى ترتيب ظهور الحياة النباتية (عشب فبقل فشجر) والعشب      مثل الطحالب والحشائش القصيرة والبقل يشمل نباتات الحبوب (قمح/ ذرة/ فول……) 



*النباتات حتى تنمو في اليوم الثالث قبل شمس اليوم الرابع احتمالات الاتية*


         1. ربما استفادت      النباتات من حرارة الأرض الذاتية ومن الأنوار السديمية أو من الشمس ذاتها قبل      أن تأخذ صورتها الحالية أو دورتها الحالية بينها وبين الأرض.


          2.              ان يكون الله إكتفى      بالحشائش لتنقية الجو وأعطى للأرض إمكانية الإنبات في هذا اليوم ثم أنبتت الأرض البقول والأشجار في أيام لاحقة. ونجد في (تك8:2) أن الرب الاله غرس جنة ليسكن      فيها آدم فربما تكون في هذه المرحلة أن النباتات بدأت تأخذ شكلها المعروف. وأما      نباتات اليوم الثالث فكانت شيء خاص لتنقية الجو

+++
 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 9 **و قال الله لتجتمع المياه تحت السماء الى مكان واحد و لتظهر اليابسة و كان كذلك * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 10 **و دعا الله اليابسة ارضا و مجتمع المياه دعاه بحارا و راى الله ذلك انه حسن * 
*وهو ايضا تعبير دقيق جدا عما حدث * 
*وبدا خلق او كائن حي وحيد الخليه وبه مادة الكلوروفيل  التي كانت مهمة لامتصاص الضوء وبدا الله في خلق انواع متعدده من النباتات  لان الكائن الاولي الخليه اخرج اوكسوجين بدا يساعد علي تنقية الغلاف الجوي  الذي كان لا يصلح لنمو كائن كبير وانتج ايضا بعض المواد العضويه المناسبه  لنمو نباتات اكبر فخلق الله العشب ثم البقل الذي منه انواع تكون مثل  الشجيرات ثم خلق الله الشجر **. **وكل هذه النباتات كانت تعيش علي الضوء والماء وبعض المواد والاملاح في التربه 

* *وهذا ما قال عنه الانجيل * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 11 *[/FONT]*و قال الله لتنبت الارض عشبا و بقلا يبزر بزرا و شجرا ذا ثمر يعمل ثمرا كجنسه بزره فيه على الارض و كان كذلك * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 12 *[/FONT]*فاخرجت الارض عشبا و بقلا يبزر بزرا كجنسه و شجرا يعمل ثمرا بزره فيه كجنسه و راى الله ذلك انه حسن * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 13 *[/FONT]*و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما ثالثا * 
*وهذه النباتات انتجت اكسجين وبخار ماء ونقت الجو اكثر  فاكثر لتعده لانتاج كائنات اخري ولكن هذا استغرق حقبه زمنيه طويله جدا حدث  اثنائها شئ اخر وهو تكوين الشمس والقمر * 
*مازالت الشمس في استمرارية البروده وتشكل شكل كروي  يتكثف فيكون نجم الشمس في صورته شبه النهائية وبحجمه الضخم جدا رغم انها  بدت للانسان الاولي هي عباره عن قرص صغير مضئ فقال عنها البعض بجهل انها  طبق مضئ **. **ولكن  الخالق يعرف الابعاد جيدا فيصفها بنور عظيم وايضا في نفس الوقت اطراف بدات  تبرد بسرعه شديده جدا لصغر حجمها واثناء انطلاقها تاثرت بجازبية الارض  فدخلت في مدار فضائي وتدور باستمرار ولها رغم انها كوكب مظلم صغير في عكس  نور الشمس في اثناء الليل وهذا هو القمر * 
*وهذه تكونت في الجلد الفظائي الذي بدا بعد ذلك في الاختفاء وتكوين الفراغ مكانه * 
*وهذا بدقه شديده ما ذكره الانجيل * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 16 *[/FONT]*فعمل الله النورين العظيمين النور الاكبر لحكم النهار و النور الاصغر لحكم الليل و النجوم 

*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## scream man (24 ديسمبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> بنسبه للنور خلاص فهمته ولا محتاج توضيح؟
> 
> بنسبه للحرارة والاشعة
> * "*11 *وقال الله: لتنبت                  الأرض عشبا وبقلا يبزر بزرا، وشجرا ذا ثمر يعمل ثمرا كجنسه، بزره                  فيه على الأرض. وكان كذلك *
> ...


مممممممم فهمت


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 ديسمبر 2011)

انا اعتقد بان النور فى اليوم الاول المقصود به نور يسوع المسيح


----------



## scream man (24 ديسمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انا اعتقد بان النور فى اليوم الاول المقصود به نور يسوع المسيح



ممكن برضوا


----------



## ROWIS (24 ديسمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انا اعتقد بان النور فى اليوم الاول المقصود به نور يسوع المسيح





scream man قال:


> ممكن برضوا



*يعني نور المسيح أتخلق في اليوم الاول؟
قبل اليوم الاول مكنش في نور للمسيح؟ او المسيح مكنش ليه نور؟
بلاش ندخل في التفسير الرمزي للدرجة دي (كانت مشكلة عند العلامة الكبير أوريجانوس)*


----------



## أَمَة (24 ديسمبر 2011)

scream man قال:


> ممكن برضوا


 
لا مش ممكن أبدا يا عزيزي.

هتفهم ليه لما تقري ردي على الأخ الحبيب حبيب يسوع.


----------



## أَمَة (25 ديسمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انا اعتقد بان النور فى اليوم الاول المقصود به نور يسوع المسيح


 
أخي الحبيب *حبيب يسوع*

إنت تحاول أن تقول ان النور الحقيقي هو نور يسوع المسيح ودا كويس وصح كمان. ولكن نور المسيح ليس مخلوقا لأن المسيح ليس مخلوقا.

المسيح هو كلمة الله الذي في البدء، والله كائنٌ لا بداية له ولا نهاية.

يقول العدد 1 من ذات السفر  "*فِي الْبَدْءِ* *كَانَ الْ**كَلِمَةُ* وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ *وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ*." 

بالكلمة كان كل شيء كما يقول العدد 3 : *كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ* وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ."

فإذا كان كل شيء قد كون بالمسيح وبغيره لم يكن شيء، يكون كلمة الله "*لِيَكُنْ*" الذي خلق النور المذكور في العدد 3 من سفر التكوين الأصحاح الأول:


وَقَالَ اللهُ: «*لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ*» فَكَانَ نُورٌ.

أرجو أن يكون موضوع النور المخلوق قد توضح بأنه ليس نور المسيح.

وكل عيد ميلاد وانتم بخير


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*الله نور ، وبالطبع الله ليس مخلوق 

أما النور المادى والمعنوى فهما من خلقة الله ، النور المنبعث من النار هو مخلوق ، والنور النافذ عبر الضباب - الذى كان وزال - هو من خلقة الله ، وحتى الملائكة المنيرين ، فنورهم من عطية الله لهم

أما الله النور ، فهو النور الحقيقى ، النور المطلق ، أصل كل خير وكل بصيرة وكل إستنارة وكل عقل
*


----------



## scream man (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ROWIS قال:


> *يعني نور المسيح أتخلق في اليوم الاول؟
> قبل اليوم الاول مكنش في نور للمسيح؟ او المسيح مكنش ليه نور؟
> بلاش ندخل في التفسير الرمزي للدرجة دي (كانت مشكلة عند العلامة الكبير أوريجانوس)*


:t17: :t17: :t17:


----------



## scream man (25 ديسمبر 2011)

أمة قال:


> أخي الحبيب *حبيب يسوع*
> 
> إنت تحاول أن تقول ان النور الحقيقي هو نور يسوع المسيح ودا كويس وصح كمان. ولكن نور المسيح ليس مخلوقا لأن المسيح ليس مخلوقا.
> 
> ...



عندك حق :flowers:


----------



## scream man (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *الله نور ، وبالطبع الله ليس مخلوق
> 
> أما النور المادى والمعنوى فهما من خلقة الله ، النور المنبعث من النار هو مخلوق ، والنور النافذ عبر الضباب - الذى كان وزال - هو من خلقة الله ، وحتى الملائكة المنيرين ، فنورهم من عطية الله لهم
> 
> ...



:new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5:


----------



## fredyyy (26 ديسمبر 2011)

scream man قال:


> *
> و لو كان الشمس حاجة غير النور ...
> فكيف في اليوم الثالث خلق النبات بدون شمس
> مصدر الحرارة و التغزية ؟؟​​​
> ...


 

*يجب أن ُنلاحظ *

*- أن الخليقة كانت في المعمل الإلهي ولم تكتمل بعد *

*- أن الخلقة لم تتلوث بخطية الانسان بعد ولم تكن الارض قد ُلعِنَت بسبب تعدي الانسان *

*- وفوق الكل الميسح ضياء خليقته ومصدر وسبب وسر حياتها *

*إنظر إلى المدينة العظيمة *
رؤيا يوحنا 21 : 23 ​وَالْمَدِينَةُ *لاَ تَحْتَاجُ* إِلَى الشَّمْسِ وَلاَ إِلَى الْقَمَرِ *لِيُضِيئَا* فِيهَا،
*لأَنَّ مَجْدَ اللهِ قَدْ أَنَارَهَا، وَالْحَمَلُ سِرَاجُهَا. *
​*لم يكن في الجنة مطر ليسقيها *

*لكن الرب كان عنده طريق آخر ليسقيها ... إنه ُمهندس الكون العظيم *
التكوين 2 : 5 ، 6 ​... لانَّ الرَّبَّ الالَهَ *لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ امْطَرَ* عَلَى الارْضِ وَلا كَانَ انْسَانٌ لِيَعْمَلَ الارْضَ.
ثُمَّ كَانَ *ضَبَابٌ يَطْلَعُ* مِنَ الارْضِ *وَيَسْقِي* كُلَّ وَجْهِ الارْضِ. 

.​


----------



## scream man (26 ديسمبر 2011)

:t9: :t9: :t9:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*إقتباس : (( و لو كان الشمس حاجة غير النور ...فكيف في اليوم الثالث خلق النبات بدون شمس مصدر الحرارة و التغزية ؟؟ ))

من أين أتيت بأن النبات مخلوق قبل إنبعاث النور على الأرض ؟؟؟؟؟؟

لو كنت قد قرأت بنفسك ، قراءة جيدة ، لوجدت أنه مكتوب أن الأرض كانت خربة وخالية قبل إنفاذ النور إلى الأرض

فالسماء مخلوقة أولاً ، أى مخلوقة بكل ما فيها ، إذ يقول : فى البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض ، مقدماً السموات على الأرض فى الترتيب

ثم يقزل كانت الأرض مظلمة وخربة ، ولعل ذلك كان بسبب الأبخرة التى كانت ما تزال تغلف وجه الأرض ، كما أن حالة الدوران الحالية للأرض بالزاوية التى يميلها محور دورانها حول نفسها ، على محور سيرها ، هو شيئ غير طبيعى بالنسبة لكافة الكواكب ، وكان البعض قد فسروا ذلك بأن الأرض تعرضت لضربة شديدة جداً من كوكب آخر إصطدم بها ، أدى لإنحراف محور دورانها هكذا 

ولولا هذا الإنحراف لمحور دوران الأرض عن محور مسار الأرض حول الشمس ، لإنعدمت فصول السنة

فلعل هذه اللحظة هى التى يذكر عنها الكتاب المقدس ، أن الله خلق الليل والنهار ، فقد يكون ذلك الذى حدث ، لم يكن بفعل تصادم مع كوكب آخر ، بل بمجرد أمر من الله القدير ضابط الكل
*


----------



## scream man (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *إقتباس : (( و لو كان الشمس حاجة غير النور ...فكيف في اليوم الثالث خلق النبات بدون شمس مصدر الحرارة و التغزية ؟؟ ))
> 
> من أين أتيت بأن النبات مخلوق قبل إنبعاث النور على الأرض ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


انا عارف الكلام ده كله
حتي درجة الميولة في الأرض 23.5


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*كيف خلق النور في اليوم الاول والشمس في اليوم الرابع ؟*
*متى خلق الله تعالى النور  ؟*
*متى خلق الله النور؟*
*طلب تفسير الأية (التكوين) 1:16*


----------



## scream man (27 ديسمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> *كيف خلق النور في اليوم الاول والشمس في اليوم الرابع ؟*
> *متى خلق الله تعالى النور  ؟*
> *متى خلق الله النور؟*
> *طلب تفسير الأية (التكوين) 1:16*


شكرا ليك ماي روك
دخلت خلصت الموضوع
هههه شكراً


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 ديسمبر 2011)

scream man قال:


> انا عارف الكلام ده كله
> حتي درجة الميولة في الأرض 23.5



+++
*
ليس قصدى ما تعرفه من كون محور دوران الأرض حول نفسها منحرف عن المفروض ، بالمقارنة بالكواكب الأخرى

وأنه لولا هذه الحقيقة ، لإنعدم تعاقب اليل والنهار وتعاقب الفصول

إذ ستصبح الأرض مثل القمر ، نصفها فى ظلام دائم ، ونصفها الآخر يتعرض لشمس حارقة دائمة

++بل ما أردت قوله ، هو أن هذه الحقيقة الكائنة فعلاً ( والتى يفسر العلماء حدوثها بإصطدام هائل مع كوكب آخر ) تعنى أن الأرض فى فترتها الأولى ، لم يكن بها نهار وليل ، ثم جاءت مرحلة تالية حدث فيها تعاقب الليل مع النهار

وأن هذا يتفق مع ما ذكره الكتاب المقدس ، من أن تعاقب الليل والنهار لم يكن موجوداً أولاً 

مع فارق أن الكتاب المقدس يفسر حدوث ذلك ، بأن الله هو الذى أمر بحدوث ذلك

+++ ونقطة أخرى كنت قد ذكرتها قبلاً ، وتتفق مع تصورات العلماء لنشوء الأرض ، وهى أن الأرض كانت أولاً مغلَّفة بأبخرة كثيفة ، ثم إنقشعت بعد ذلك

وهذا أيضاً يتفق مع ما قاله الكتاب المقدس من أنه فى بداية تكوين الأرض كانت مظلمة ، ثم نشأ النور فيما بعد 

فإن السحابة الكثيفة التى كانت تغلِّف الأرض فى البداية ، كانت تحجب أشعة الشمس ، ثم بدأت الأشعة فى النفاذ عندما تلاشت هذه الأبخرة الكثيفة
*


----------



## scream man (5 يناير 2012)

*شكرا للجميع*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يناير 2012)

> *انا طالب اعدادي ذي ما قلت لكم*


كلنا كُنا فى اعدادى ومكناش بناخد سفرالتكوين الا اذا كانت المناهج مختلفة او انا نسيت


----------



## scream man (6 يناير 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> كلنا كُنا فى اعدادى ومكناش بناخد سفرالتكوين الا اذا كانت المناهج مختلفة او انا نسيت



ماما بتقولي ان هي مأخدتش المنهج ده و هي صغيرة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يناير 2012)

scream man قال:


> ماما بتقولي ان هي مأخدتش المنهج ده و هي صغيرة


*
وبابا آخد المنهج فى إعدادى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 ليه الإسلوب ده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وهل إنت أخدت المنهج ده ، وفى أى مرحلة تعليمية فى الإعدادى ؟؟ وفى أى منطقة تعليمية ؟؟

*


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

منذ عام1900حتى الان لم يتم تدريس شىء عن سفر التكوين لطلبة اعدادى ولا لطلبه ثانوى


----------



## scream man (6 يناير 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> منذ عام1900حتى الان لم يتم تدريس شىء عن سفر التكوين لطلبة اعدادى ولا لطلبه ثانوى



يعني انا كداب ولا اه ؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يناير 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> منذ عام1900حتى الان لم يتم تدريس شىء عن سفر التكوين لطلبة اعدادى ولا لطلبه ثانوى



نفس هذا الإستفسار عن المرحلة التى درس بها هذه المادة ، كنت قد أبديته من جهة صاحب الموضوع

ولكن ماكينة الحذف حذفته

وقد حاولت مرات عديدة دفع السائل لإظهار حقيقة ذاته

ولكنها كلها تم حذفها

وكأنه من الواجب علينا أن نكون نسخ من العم جوجل ، نرد بدون أى محاولة لفهم السائل 

ولما فشلت فى هذا الإتجاه تماماً ، بدأت فى تقديم الردود ، لئلا يظن السائل  ، أننا لا نقدر على الرد

فحتى لو كان السائل يتخفى أو يصف نفسه بغير الحقيقة ، فإننا نضطر للإجابة ، لمنع مظنة عدم وجود الرد عندنا ، فهذا واجب علينا 

أقول ذلك للتضامن معك أخى الحبيب ، ولمواساتك فى هذه الظروف الغير منطقية


----------



## scream man (6 يناير 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> نفس هذا الإستفسار عن المرحلة التى درس بها هذه المادة ، كنت قد أبديته من جهة صاحب الموضوع
> 
> ولكن ماكينة الحذف حذفته
> 
> ...


*يعني انتوا شكين فية .........................
ماشي شكراً ليك
وربنا يسمحك
ويظهر الحقيقة



وعلي فكرة لو ماي روك شاكك فية يفصلني من المنتدي
بس كويس ان لسة في ناس بتفكر و عقلة 
وعل اي حال شكرا
وربنا يتصرف
......*​


----------



## scream man (6 يناير 2012)

*كووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول الموال ده علشان سألت سؤال يخص المسيحية

خلتوني كداب و .........

شكراً وعلي فكرة انا عندي مئة طريقة اعرف بيها الأجابة علي سؤالي

مش لازم اروح و الجأ للناس أمثالك يا مكرم


بس برضوا في ناس كوية في المنتدي



وانا بقولها صريحة لماي روك

لو شاكك فية طلعني من المنتدي ......

وانا كدة خلصت كلامي*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يناير 2012)

scream man قال:


> *يعني انتوا شكين فية .........................
> ماشي شكراً ليك
> وربنا يسمحك
> ويظهر الحقيقة
> ...


*
الشك المنطقى المبنى على أسباب ، ليس عيب ، بل واجب على كل ذى عقل

فهذا الشك ليس عدم عقل ولا عدم تفكير ، مثلما تقول

خصوصاً وأننا نطرح لك أنت -الذى نشك فيه- شكوكنا ونطلب منك أنت أن تفصل فيها وتوضحها 

فإننا لم نخبئ شكوكنا فى جواحنا وبنينا عليها تصرفات سيئة

بل أعلناها لصاحب الشأن ورجوناه أن يجيب عليها

وهذا هو عين العقل لكل ذى عين بصيرة  

وليس عدم عقل ولا عدم تفكير مثلما رميتنا بدون وجه حق



*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يناير 2012)

*أما محاولتك للوقيعة بيننا وبين أخونا الحبيب ماى روك

فهى محاولة ساذجة ، مكتوب عليها الفشل ، مثلما على كل أعمال الظلمة
*


----------



## scream man (6 يناير 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *
> الشك المنطقى المبنى على أسباب ، ليس عيب ، بل واجب على كل ذى عقل
> 
> فهذا الشك ليس عدم عقل ولا عدم تفكير ، مثلما تقول
> ...


شاكك فية و عايز تسألني اسألة  ...  اسأل بس مش بالطريقة دي



انا بردوا انسان وعندي احساس و ممكن يتجرح
اسأل وانا اجاوب بأدب
مش لازم الكلام الي انت بتقوله وكداب و مش كداب




حت نفسك مكاني يا اخي


----------



## scream man (6 يناير 2012)

و من الأخر كدة الأجابات الي تخص الموضوع



-اولي اعدادي
-الترم الأول
-مادة دين مسيحي
-الوحدة الثانية
-الدرس الثاني(الخليقة و سقوط الأنسان)

عايز حاجة تاني ؟؟؟ :t26:


----------



## scream man (6 يناير 2012)

اقصد............

و من الأخر كدة الأجابات الي تخص الموضوع



-اولي اعدادي
-الترم الأول
-مادة دين مسيحي
-الوحدة الثانية
-الدرس الأول(الخليقة و سقوط الأنسان)

عايز حاجة تاني ؟؟؟


----------



## scream man (6 يناير 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *أما محاولتك للوقيعة بيننا وبين أخونا الحبيب ماى روك
> 
> فهى محاولة ساذجة ، مكتوب عليها الفشل ، مثلما على كل أعمال الظلمة
> *



هي دي الطريقة الجميلة بتعتك في الشك و السؤال ؟؟؟ !!!


----------



## scream man (6 يناير 2012)

*مكرم .................

اتفضل اسأل بأدب سؤالك علشان متبقاش شاكك فية​*


----------



## scream man (6 يناير 2012)

*اتفضل اسأل​*


----------



## scream man (6 يناير 2012)

*متسأل يا مكرم​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يناير 2012)

*من العيب أن تقول : إسأل بأدب

ففى ذلك تقديم الإتهام بإحتمالية قلة الأدب

لن أقول أكثر من ذلك ، لعل ضميرك يقول لك شيئاً

*


----------



## scream man (6 يناير 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *من العيب أن تقول : إسأل بأدب
> 
> ففى ذلك إتهام بإحتمالية قلة الأدب
> 
> ...


طريقة سؤالك و كلامك في الأول كان كدة فعلاً


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يناير 2012)

scream man قال:


> طريقة سؤالك و كلامك في الأول كان كدة فعلاً



إذن ، فأنت مصمم على قلة أدبك ، بالرغم من أننى أتحت لك الفرصة للتراجع عنها

الأدب فضلوه على العلم

المؤدب هو القادر على أن يتعلم طريق البر السماوى ، أما الآخرون فصلافة رقابهم تمنعهم

أقول ذلك ليس بمنطق الدفاع عن ضعفى ، فمن يتصدى للخدمة يعدد قلبه لإحتمال التجريحات

ولا بمنطق رد الصاع صاعين

بل بمنطق تفهيمك بمشكلة كبيرة تعيق الفهم ، مشكلة أنت مصمم عليها ، وتحتاج للتراجع عنها

وحينذاك سأكون أول من هم فى خدمتك

وأقول لك ، أننى أفضل الدمل المفتوح ، مهما كان قيحه ، على الدمل المغلق

فلعلنا الآن سنبدأ فى الطريق الصحيح : طريق المصارحة


----------



## scream man (6 يناير 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> إذن ، فأنت مصمم على قلة أدبك ، بالرغم من أننى أتحت لك الفرصة للتراجع عنها
> 
> الأدب فضلوه على العلم
> 
> ...



لو انا قليل الأدب يبقي انت ايه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يناير 2012)

*سأنتظرك حتى تفيق ، أو حتى يفوق ضميرك*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يناير 2012)

*وأتمنى من الإدارة عدم حذف شيئاً من هذا

لكى يكون كل شيئ واضحاً للجميع

لكى يكون كل شيئ فى النور
*


----------



## scream man (6 يناير 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *سأنتظرك حتى تفيق ، أو حتى يفوق ضميرك*



انا شايف اني مغلطش في حاجة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يناير 2012)

scream man قال:


> انا شايف اني مغلطش في حاجة



*سأنتظرك حتى تغير نظرتك 

*


----------



## scream man (6 يناير 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *وأتمنى من الإدارة عدم حذف شيئاً من هذا
> 
> لكى يكون كل شيئ واضحاً للجميع
> 
> ...



اعمل فيها برئ 
مش انت الي كنت عمال تشتم فيا من شوية

وانا فعلا مش عايز حاجة تتحذف


انت عارف لو كنت انت محترم معاية شوية مكنش حصل كل ده و كنت احترمتك


----------



## scream man (6 يناير 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *سأنتظرك حتى تغير نظرتك
> 
> *


طب بس بقي

براحة كدة ممكن توضحلي انا غلط في اه


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2012)

*تشتيت *
*وخروج عن الموضوع *
*وشخصنة مرفوضة *
*وتبادل إتهامات *

*يُغلق وتحذف المشاركات التي لا تعتبر إجابة عن السؤال لاحقًا *

.


----------

